

 I'm applying for the Entrepreneur First scheme. What do you think of it? - IsaacL
http://entrepreneurfirst.org.uk/

======
IsaacL
I submitted my application for this a few days ago. Basically, it's a bit like
YCombinator with no funding - you still get support, advice and mentoring, but
they're a non-profit and don't invest or take a stake of your business. What
does HN think - worth going for?

